# Duncan???



## martymar88 (Jun 12, 2002)

Rumor that the Mavs may move LaFraentz and Finley for Duncan, if Cuban can sign him to a long term deal...what do ya think??


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by *martymar88 *
> Rumor that the Mavs may move LaFraentz and Finley for Duncan, if Cuban can sign him to a long term deal...what do ya think??


All kinds of rumors flying around, but this one would be quite the deal. I can imagine how just about every team would like Duncan, but so few have as much to offer as do the Mavericks in return, which is what it'd take to even think of prying Duncan loose from the Spurs.

I have to admit that it's hard to imagine Duncan going anywhere, but it is a little more believable imagining him coming to the Mavericks. It would take a lot, a whole lot to work out a deal for Duncan.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*No freakin way*

Stop fantasising. The Spurs would never do that. They'd need Van Exel to be included as well.:no:


----------



## CrazyIverson (Jun 14, 2002)

*Why*

Why does Van Exel have to be included they have Tony Parker on the rise.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Duncan*

Well, basically they wouldn't trade Duncan for Finley and LaFrentz, that's a pipe dream dude.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Why would the Spurs wants to do this deal? Even Dirk + scrubs for Duncan I don't think the Spurs will do it.


----------



## mavfanatic (Jun 13, 2002)

dirk alone is better than dirk,hes still improving,he will be the best player in the league in couple of year.
the spurs need a change,i dont think they will ever win another championship with duncan.
the need a new team,some thing the trade will provide.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by *mavfanatic *
> dirk alone is better than dirk,hes still improving,he will be the best player in the league in couple of year.
> the spurs need a change,i dont think they will ever win another championship with duncan.
> the need a new team,some thing the trade will provide.


Maybe the Spurs do need a change, as Robinson will retire after this next season and Duncan is surrounded by guys who either cannot shoot or will not shoot. They defend decently, but their offense is sputtering.

If they trade Duncan, they'd have to not only get his salary's worth, but they'd need some people who can score. But, I really think the Spurs will fight to keep Duncan & try to surround him with some scrubs who can & will shoot and also get him another "impact" player to replace David.


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

I don't think the trade will happen.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

I really really really doubt this trade will ever happen. Let's face it you already have a great team, and I doubt Mark Cuban will be willing to split the nucleus of this team Finley, Lafrentz, Van Exel for Duncan.

However I do think that Dallas is one big man away from really making noise and challenging Sac for the West. I would really like to see Jamaal Magloire from the New Orleans hornets play for Dallas. This is a young gifted 7 foot Center, 260 lbs who averaged 9 points a game in 18 minutes last year. He would not be there to score points be he is the big man this team needs who can atleast stay in there with a Shaq and a Webber and hold down the fort. Steve Nash is already a dynamic duo with him both Canadians have played many times in the past at summer games and he is the perfect fit IMO.

A straight up trade for Magloire Lafrentz or Magloire Van Exel is all it would take. This would give Dallas the down low banging inside man this team has needed for awhile.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Magloire would be perfect for the Mavericks. I don't know if the Hornets would let him go though. It's hard to say what any of these GMs would do. Cuban should go after him, but who knows if he will.


----------



## Spurs4Life (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *martymar88 *
> Rumor that the Mavs may move LaFraentz and Finley for Duncan, if Cuban can sign him to a long term deal...what do ya think??


I don't mean to be rude, but that is the most absurd thing I've ever heard!! :uhoh:


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

why would the spurs do that they are not wally walker and trade for tubo vin baker


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Princetolakers if the Spurs know Tim Duncan will be leaving next year as a FA you can put your money the Spurs will trade him to get something in return.

You can also bet that teams in the west like the Wolves and the Trial Blazers will be offering alot to get him. The only problem I have with Duncan in Dallas is he will probably limit Dirk's points and shot attempts per game. He would also slow down the run and gun offense thay have. 

Of course you would take the bad with the good because the good heavily out weighs the bad but these things like the pay roll being out of whack will come in effect when the teams FA have to be re-signed.


----------

